# Polypectomy w/dx of benign colonic mucosa



## EricaR (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello, 

I am curious if anyone has any authoritative information on how you should code a colonoscopy with polypectomy that comes back from pathology as benign colonic mucosa.  
Would love anything to support statements, but I'm interesed in different opinions also! Thanks!


Erica


----------



## cbrookshire (Jun 13, 2013)

*polypectomy w/dx of benign colonic mucosa*

look for info from Dennis L. Padget Pathology Service Coding Handbook. Awesome information. He also is invovled with Pathology/Lab Coding Alert Newsletter. My last version is 8.4 (October 1, 2008). I have not updated since then. Last contact info i have is:
Dennis L. Padget
DLPadget Enterprises, Inc.
2347 Clearwater Run
The Villages, FL 32162
Phone: 502-693-5462
Email: EZPathCoding@bellsouth.net

Good Luck


----------



## coachlang3 (Jun 13, 2013)

So it's was a polyp that was removed that turns out to be benign, correct?

211.3


----------



## sheardmd (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't have any authoritative info, but I use my dr's judgement.  If he called it a polyp (sometimes the whole specimen doesn't get collected) then I code as a benign polyp.  If he wasn't sure what it was, then I code to any symptoms that the pt had.  If the scope was done for screening purposes and dr wasn't sure that it was a polyp then I code for the colonoscopy with no biopsy.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jun 13, 2013)

If the physician did a biopsy with the Colonoscopy, I would code the biopsy.

As for diagnosis, you can only work with what you have. If need be, send supporting
documentation to insurance carrier.


----------



## EricaR (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you all for this assistance, we follow along the same guidelines as Melissa states above, if the Dr. called it a polyp and it comes back from path as benign mucosa we are using 211.3.  Just wanted to see what other folks thought about this situation.  I have had some say they would go back to the indications in these situations. Thanks again!


----------

